
Appeasement: How the UK government failed to fight the coronavirus - cirrus-clouds
https://appeasement.org/
======
easytiger
So, for context

this is an advertisement/propaganda by an anti brexit/anti tory political
organisation and has absolutely no place on HN

They will grind any axe, stretch any truth to meet their spurious goals. Given
they woefully failed regarding brexit this is a new hook to perpetuate their
organisation's income streams.

Furthermore the user posting this has a history* of pushing politically
sectarian posts/propaganda based on a warped view of reality on HN - and
pretty much nothing else.

*

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21530197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21530197)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17493623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17493623)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20568804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20568804)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19963160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19963160)

[5]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14501394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14501394)

